# does jones fire phillips?



## thcri RIP

You would think it is highly likely after the thrashing green bay gave the cowboys tonight.


----------



## Av8r3400

45-7 with 4 minutes left.

Doesn't look good for Phillips...


Another huge night for Clay Mathews.


----------



## Av8r3400

Final:  45-7

Packers are 6-3
Cowboys are 1-7


wow.


----------



## Ironman

You would think something has to happen after the "shellacking" they took tonight.


----------



## EastTexFrank

thcri said:


> You would think it is highly likely after the thrashing green bay gave the cowboys tonight.



 I would have thought that it was almost certain.  The only thing in doubt is the timing.  After tonight Jerry should fire about 40 players before firing Phillips.  Most of those guys have given up.  Generally speaking, if you're a highly paid professional athlete but have a need for a coach to motivate you to perform, you shouldn't be in the NFL.  

My guess, Phillips will be gone tomorrow or soon thereafter, Jason Garrett will be head coach for the rest of the season and next year? .... who knows.  It depends on how Garrett does during the remainder of the year.


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> Another huge night for Clay Mathews



I always kind of thought Jared Allen took the animal award.  Not this year as Mathews has it and probably will get defensive Player of the year.


----------



## EastTexFrank

thcri said:


> I always kind of thought Jared Allen took the animal award.  Not this year as Mathews has it and probably will get defensive Player of the year.



Yea, he was pretty impressive although, I must admit that his interception and touchdown was not a thing of beauty.  I kept on thinking that he kept looking around on the run back for somebody to tackle him because he didn't have enough steam left in the boiler to make it all the way to the end zone.    With a wiggle and a few changes of direction, he made it.  

Well, Wade hasn't been fired yet but it's still early.


----------



## rback33

The firing is going to happen. JJ has said all along he would not do it mid-season, but that blunder at the end of the first half when he could not challenge because he was out of timeouts... that just typified Wade, the team and the season. JJ will not wait until the end of the season now.


----------



## thcri RIP

He is gone



> Offensive coordinator Jason Garrett takes over as interim head coach.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YUP outta there


----------



## rback33

wooohoooooo


----------

